# Betts Popper DESTOYED!!!!



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Theres a little 6-8 acre pond near my house that it had never really occured to me to fish it. It is sort of an industial complex drainage pond that looks like it would NEVER have any fish in it. And I have never seen ANYONE fish it. I thought I would give it a try today. I waded throught he chest high grass down to the edge and LO AND BEHOLD! There were bass busting little bream every 20 or 30 seconds in the weeds next to the shore. First cast out there and BAM!A nice little 1lb bass.A few more casts and a little fighting with the REALLY tall weeds behind me, i got a really good long cast out. SPLOOSH right there next to me, was a bass hitting the surface. He was sitting right there!!! I was watching him and retriving as fast as I could to throw on him when something SKYROCKETED my Betts popper!!! I was looking at the bass, so I didn't see what it was, but it BLEW UP on my popper! I wasnt ready and it snatched my line right out of my hand and it was off to the drag... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. I finally got my hand back on the line and let her run for about 20 yards. I put a little pressure to him and he went airborn! What the hell was that? It came out of the water full body length and was shaking it's head like a tarpon, but long, skinny, and bright green! Then it made a long run to the side and I got some line in. The he took off the other way. I had to give a little because I was only using a 4lb tippet (yeas I know it was too light for a betts, but it was what was on there when I got the itch to fish) I let him run about 10 yards and turned him toward me. He got about 15ft from me and went airborn again! straight towards me. I had him hooked real good, or he would have be gone on that one. I got him in and slid him up the bank and what the HELL! About a 2-3lb pickeral. I havent seen one since I was about 6 years old (36 now)! Man what a set of TEETH! He destroyed the Betts popper. There was nothing left but a little yellow paint on the shank of a bare hook! I didn't have the camera with me, wouldn't you know. I didn't even leave the house inteding to fish. I was going to get some new shoes and on the way home.... Well you know, you have to break them in somehow!:angel


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what I do after buying new shoes..:banghead Nice catch and post. Ball catching fish on 4# test. That's what I use bass fishing.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the great report. Don't you love to find fish where you never expect to? And then to be surprised by the species, even better! I know this may not be the case, but it seems that catching any fish on the fly seems to be a bigger thrill than catching that same fish by other methods. Big fish, small fish, weird species, trash fish, actually ANY fish, it is just such a thrill to fool them with a fly. And I love that you just stopped and fished because you had the "itch". I can't drive past a mud puddle without looking for fish! Congrats on the hook up! I have been thinking of targeting chain pickeral, or "jackfish" as they are often called. I have a topwater pattern I am dying to throw at them.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool Story. Well written, Thanks, I enjoyed reading it, kinda made me want to be there.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

Yeah, I try to fish a "mud puddle" or three at least 2-3 times a week. I went on a saltwater charter a couple of weeends ago. After we got back to shore, I broke out the flyrod in the marina and tried to catch some pinfish or mullet. All the other guys were chuckling at me and saying that I never quit. (shrug) pretty much true! My job just moved about 65 miles away from home and I am carpooling (swappinng weeks) with another co-worker. We pass over 2 VERY promising looking streams. I'm just waiting for the day that he calls in sick. Those streams WILL be violated! :shedevil


----------

